# New Pickup: 12'' Albino & Red tiger oscar pair!



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Rescued from a 20 tall. Poor guys. The QT tank they're in now is bigger than that...
A friend of mine picked 'em up for me. They were free  The tiger has a scar below his jaw, looks like they were lip locking. He also has a few missing scales, but other than that, they're in pretty good condition! I was surprised they had no HITH too 

They never leave each others side.

*Pics*

Here's the "albino:"









And here's the Red Tiger:









And here's them both


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

nice rescue :thumb: they are a good looking pair.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Blu-ray said:


> nice rescue :thumb: they are a good looking pair.


Thanks man


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think thats a tiger snow oscar (no red eyes). They are both beautiful. So much for {growing to the tank} huh?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Dang, you did good to get your hands on these guys, Art---they look great!
Hard to believe they were part of a rescue because they look so healthy, but getting them out of such a small tank is definitely just that...a rescue...and should be commended as such!:wink:

Nice work, and excellent pics. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Big Vine said:


> Dang, you did good to get your hands on these guys, Art---they look great!
> Hard to believe they were part of a rescue because they look so healthy, but getting them out of such a small tank is definitely just that...a rescue...and should be commended as such!:wink:
> 
> Nice work, and excellent pics. :thumb:
> BV


Thanks BV. Yeah! They have a tad bit of HITH and a few missing scales but other than that they look great! 



oscarlover43055 said:


> I think thats a tiger snow oscar (no red eyes). They are both beautiful. So much for {growing to the tank} huh?


_Techinacly_, they're the lutino form of Astronotus Occelatus. They have lots of common names like "albino" and snow oscar


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

What size tank do you have them in now?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

oscarlover43055 said:


> What size tank do you have them in now?


60g QT


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome condition considering what size tank they were in - nice find.

I need to stay away from this forum - every time I come in I seriously consider which tank I could empty for an oscar. They've got some super red's at the LFS right now for 20 a pop at 8"...red all the way through the face and not hormoned, so tempting.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Awesome condition considering what size tank they were in - nice find.
> 
> I need to stay away from this forum - every time I come in I seriously consider which tank I could empty for an oscar. They've got some super red's at the LFS right now for 20 a pop at 8"...red all the way through the face and not hormoned, so tempting.


 :lol: I know the feeling. I need to work on resisting buying those guys


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice, you're hired! :lol:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey those are sweet o's 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Izzydawg said:


> Hey those are sweet o's 8)


Thanks 



TheFishGuy said:


> Nice, you're hired! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

gorgeous oscars


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

the General said:


> gorgeous oscars


Thanks


----------

